# Brum the movie



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well not so much a movie but you'll see what i mean

For anyone who can sit through til the end , you will be rewarded with a bonus clip after the credits

Once again , great fun , and a cracking day out .






Music courtesy of the who ...

thanks to jeebsy for use of some of your photos too....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Memorable day out. Brilliant movie Boots.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well not so much a movie but you'll see what i mean
> 
> For anyone who can sit through til the end , you will be rewarded with a bonus clip after the credits
> 
> ...


I don't have a vimeo account so link just takes me to main page...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I don't have a vimeo account so link just takes me to main page...


Try now ,updated the link , so anyone can see it ....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

HAHAHA, excellent end to the video!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice timing of the lyric "girl I l used to love" with another nice pic of the female barista too. Coincidence of course I'm sure...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Boots, great bit of editing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Nice timing of the lyric "girl I l used to love" with another nice pic of the female barista too. Coincidence of course I'm sure...


Its all in the editing .....

Thanks though


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can view this


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Getting the side eye from a bagpipe player - nice.

Looks like a great day out


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like I missed a memorable evening. Looking forward to the next


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Superb bit of editing, you guy's all looked liked you had fun. Nice touch at the end with the Scot blowing bagpipes well done!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Great ending......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flipping brilliant video Boots! Amazing work


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice work. Looks like great craic.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't see a link in the original post? Can anyone direct me to it?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great video boots


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> I can't see a link in the original post? Can anyone direct me to it?


Ignore me found the link









Good video


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a good day was had by all


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Good video bootsy. Tremendous day/night







. Glad there's no photos from later!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Great video! Looks like you had a wicked day.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Loved it! Mind you, it must have been hard to pack so many ugly buggers into one single video! The piper was the best bit!! DB


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great video - Wish I'd been there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent video!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Great video as usual Martin, great memories of an amazing day.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Brilliant video. Looked like great fun!


----------

